# New Gans 356 cube!



## tomg (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey Guys, I've got an even more interesting than the last. It has the strangest design I have ever seen, and its from Gans.

It appears to have springs in every one of the pieces, maybe allowing the cube to be flexible but not pop(?)

Edit: Found a link to the MF8 forum post by Gans, even more pictures on there:
Link



Also, Gans re-invented the core again, very different.




Photo with all the parts



Partially assembled



The link to the Gans Store
Here

Looks special. I'd have to see the performance of it before making a decision on it being good or bad.

tomg


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, gotta try that one out.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Coolest design ever.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm... May actually try one, never really liked how light their other cubes are


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks very nice. I want to try it. Hopefully it will be for sale on an English website soon.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 2, 2015)

Interesting. So it's the same as the 357 on the outside?


----------



## tomg (Jan 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Interesting. So it's the same as the 357 on the outside?



Seems so, but I noticed tracks on the edges and corners in the pictures (where the pieces touch), maybe to reduce friction point/catch extra lube. The pieces look very similar from the outside though. Hard to tell from just a few photos

tomg


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 2, 2015)

It's great to see this kind of innovation and I'll definitely get this just because it's brave and novel. So much more interesting than yet another slight remould from Moyu - although, it would have to be very special to match them as a speed cube!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 2, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 2, 2015)

I am definitely going to buy this. Looks awesome


----------



## s3rzz (Jan 2, 2015)

The fIV has similar corners and the cube wouldn't feel normal unless those screws were tightened fully. That being said the cube as a whole felt like half a thought so hopefully gans did it right this time around.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 2, 2015)

wait is that Yen (then 120 yen should be about 1 dollar)


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 2, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> wait is that Yen (then 120 yen should be about 1 dollar)


Chinese yuan, not Japanese yen.

https://www.google.ie/search?q=119+rmb+to+usd

So about 19 dollars.


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure how to feel about this. 
The more complicated the design is the bigger chance it may lock up a ton. 
Also the metal core arm +metal nut might cause self unscrewing. 
We'll see after watching some reviews.


----------



## cyoubx (Jan 2, 2015)

-Having springs in the edge pieces to make the anchors flexible should be an okay idea. I'm guessing it'll be handy for larger corner cuts where the piece would otherwise pop.
-That being said...if a piece would normally pop out, anchoring it down is probably going to create a huge catch/lockup.
-Giving the corner pieces that tolerance is going to create catches/lockups

I'm really curious to see how this cube will work. My initial guess is that the cube won't be _that_ great because it's going to catch a lot. Giving each piece so much tolerance means that it won't really hold a cubic shape very well. Since the plastic itself can't conform to the geometry of the surrounding pieces, there might be mechanical fit problems. That is, the cube will flex too easily and cause catches.

But that's all conjecture. Time will tell.


----------



## Myachii (Jan 2, 2015)

At first glance that looked like Waffo's screw anchor mod he used for his Guhong..


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2015)

Myachii said:


> At first glance that looked like Waffo's screw anchor mod he used for his Guhong..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr-lWvWeQ2A&feature=watch_response_rev



reminded me of that as well


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone know what's point of the spring in every piece?


----------



## tomg (Jan 2, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Anyone know what's point of the spring in every piece?



To me, it looks like they're trying a new anti pop mechanism, and on their MF8 forum post, you can't pop out an edge without breaking your arm(?)
Image link


tomg


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 2, 2015)

Goodness. Even if this cube turns out a flop, what a puzzle for the collection! Very interesting


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow this cube looks really interesting, I hope I can get one soon



tomg said:


> To me, it looks like they're trying a new anti pop mechanism, and on their MF8 forum post, you can't pop out an edge without breaking your arm(?)
> Image link
> 
> 
> tomg



How can you lube it if you can't pop out the pieces?


----------



## tomg (Jan 2, 2015)

DavidCip86 said:


> Wow this cube looks really interesting, I hope I can get one soon
> 
> 
> 
> How can you lube it if you can't pop out the pieces?



I mean that is what Gans advertises. If the pieces can't pop out (I'm not sure, no one has the puzzle) You can unscrew the core from the centre and take it apart 

tomg


----------



## APdRF (Jan 2, 2015)

I've never seen a more hilarious cube advertisment


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 2, 2015)

You would really have to be good at tensioning, because even if one edge or corner was a little bit off, it could throw the rest of the cube off. Also trying to get all of the corner tensions even with the edges and so on would be very difficult. I feel like this cube will either be completely awful, or the start of the next generation of speedcubes.


----------



## ALX (Jan 3, 2015)

looks like it'd be insanely heavy though


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jan 3, 2015)

This looks so cool! I love the Gans III v3 so it'll be interesting to see how this puzzle compares ^_^ I'm definitely going to buy this. Do you know when the cubicle.us will have it in stock?


----------



## Makarov (Jan 3, 2015)

Do we know anything about when it will release, if we're talking weeks or months? I'm pretty interested in how this cube feels.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 26, 2015)

And it looks like you can order them with cool stickers too. Gan356 stickers. Does anyone know where and when we can buy this cube?


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 26, 2015)

Right as I order a Gans 357 they come out with something new. Of course!


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 26, 2015)

MarcelP said:


> And it looks like you can order them with cool stickers too. Gan356 stickers. Does anyone know where and when we can buy this cube?



I don't know a source except that chinese site.
Feliks said they're on their way to his mailbox so maybe he will post some short video about these gans 356 cubes.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Only like 355 more months until the gans 1 comes out!!!


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 26, 2015)

So from what I can see, they've redone torpedoes (edge and corner bases) so they overlap the entire side of the corner bases.
They've also made it so you can adjust the weight of the cube with washers and springs in the edges and corners
And they let you put springs in the corners, apparently, though I'm not sure what that's supposed to help with

EDIT: they've also made the bases of the corners and edges separate from the cubical parts


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 27, 2015)

I am predicting AoLong killer if price is low.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 27, 2015)

Is the size 56 mm ??? If so, I am definitely going to buy this.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 27, 2015)

Man this looks good. Awesome core too.


----------



## OliverSW (Feb 27, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> I am predicting AoLong killer if price is low.



right now the price is about 125 chinese yuan which is equal to about $20 USD. so unless the price drops i dont see this completely taking over


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 27, 2015)

I WANT THIS. NAO
SEEMS REALLY HEAVY....


----------



## kliang9299 (Feb 27, 2015)

I asked thecubicle about it. They said they'll be stocking the new gans around early march.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 1, 2015)

So some people have said there was a limited release already. I have a hard time believing that no one made a single video of photos of it.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

this looks like it would be pretty good. might be a bit too heavy with all those extra screws


----------



## trackdork (Mar 6, 2015)

I've got two of these arriving in the mail soon... the ultimate editions were the only ones available presale. At $20 apiece plus all the shipping and fees it just didn't make sense to order only one. Not sure what I'll do with the second one but I hope it's a cool cube at least!


----------



## pdilla (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd love a nice heavy and solid feeling 3x3. I just gotta clean out my collection of old cubes first...


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 6, 2015)

trackdork said:


> I've got two of these arriving in the mail soon... the ultimate editions were the only ones available presale. At $20 apiece plus all the shipping and fees it just didn't make sense to order only one. Not sure what I'll do with the second one but I hope it's a cool cube at least!



Where did you order from?


----------



## trackdork (Mar 6, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Where did you order from?



I ordered it through the taobao link in the OP, but I had to use an intermediary purchasing service that basically buys it locally and then repackages it. Not very efficient... I was apparently feeling impetuous back in January.


----------



## maytagcuber34 (Mar 10, 2015)

According to the Gans site it is only 119.00 yens, which if I converted right, is only 98 cents. That's seems wierd


----------



## kliang9299 (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe it's Chinese Yuans. That would be 19 usd.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2015)

It's not Japanese yen, it's Chinese Yuan (RMB)
So yea, ~19 USD


----------



## maytagcuber34 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok thanks. I wonder why its not on the cubicle yet?


NVM they just added that it wil be coming soon.


----------



## Makarov (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm anxious to hear what is up with this cube. My prediction is that it's going to be a swing and a miss just from all the springs.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 13, 2015)

Makarov said:


> I'm anxious to hear what is up with this cube. My prediction is that it's going to be a swing and a miss just from all the springs.



You mean... A _spring_ and a miss.... Ha!

I will be ordering it ASAP and making a post about it on the site when I am able to


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 13, 2015)

Makarov said:


> I'm anxious to hear what is up with this cube. My prediction is that it's going to be a swing and a miss just from all the springs.



You mean... A _spring_ and a miss.... Ha!

I will be ordering it ASAP and making a post about it on the site when I am able to


----------



## Memphis3000 (Mar 13, 2015)

Metal Core...I am interested to see how well this works...


----------



## Berd (Mar 13, 2015)

This cube is either going to be amazing or terrible. Let's hope it's awesome!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks interesting.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 13, 2015)

Can anyone translate this image?


----------



## Qber (Mar 20, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Can anyone translate this image?


I'm guessing some statistics about speed, popping, corner cutting, and one else. Maybe flimsiness? Or feeling?


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 20, 2015)

I can double confirm this cube is amazing


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 20, 2015)

I asked the girl I'm dating to translate, but it's difficult. She's part chinese.

She says she can't read a lot of this, but the green graph means approximately: "Protection turning index".

The second graph is approximately "To allow intricate misalignment quality"


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 20, 2015)

The third graph is about corner twists, the fourth is about anti-pop mechanism and I think (I'm not sure because I don't know what 容错 is in English) the first and second ones are about lockups.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 20, 2015)

The second graph is about corner cutting, and the orange graph is normal corner cutting and the red one is reverse corner cutting (sorry for my mistake).


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 20, 2015)

kirtpro said:


> I can double confirm this cube is amazing



How do you know?


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 20, 2015)

MarcelP said:


> How do you know?



I was at a meetup today.
One of the other cubers (Jeremy) had one with him.
He said he has two, one for being a tester and another one I think he bought.

The one he had felt loose and fast.

From what I understood,
There are different options to change the weight of the cube.
ie, the purpose of the screws in the pieces


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 20, 2015)

kirtpro said:


> I was at a meetup today.
> One of the other cubers (Jeremy) had one with him.
> He said he has two, one for being a tester and another one I think he bought.
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks. I hope to see video's soon.


----------



## Tacito (Mar 20, 2015)

kirtpro said:


> I was at a meetup today.
> One of the other cubers (Jeremy) had one with him.
> He said he has two, one for being a tester and another one I think he bought.
> 
> ...



I was there too.
I can confirm, the cube feels amazing. 
It's very solid, comparing to my LiYing, but not heavy.


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 20, 2015)

If it's going to be more stable than 357 but the same or better in performance then I'm totally buying it.


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 20, 2015)

I tried my friends and it's amazing! It makes my aolong v2 look horrible.


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 20, 2015)

How do people already have this cube? I have looked everywhere I can think of to buy it. Any recommendations as to where I can place an order?


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 20, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> How do people already have this cube? I have looked everywhere I can think of to buy it. Any recommendations as to where I can place an order?



Testers/releases on Asian stores (I believe).
Gans is behind on production therefore it isn't widely available yet.


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 20, 2015)

kirtpro said:


> Testers/releases on Asian stores (I believe).
> Gans is behind on production therefore it isn't widely available yet.



lol I would pay a tester quite well to have one. but I guess I will just wait.


----------



## Berd (Mar 20, 2015)

Can't wait for this cube!


----------



## trackdork (Mar 22, 2015)

*THEY'RE HERE!!!*

I had the two Gans 356 "Ultimate Edition" cubes I purchased arrive in the mail yesterday. Took awhile to get stateside, but damn it was sure worth the wait. I've only had a few hours of solving with it, but here you go:






Initial unboxing:
The cube comes packed in a neat display case with a metal mini hex driver and extra springs. There are no instructions on which springs go where, but I'll figure it out once I dig into the inner workings of the cube.



 



Initial appearance:
The cube is "small" looking, in the way the Aolong V1 appeared at first. Partly probably because the stock stickers are significantly smaller than the cubicle ones I have on the 357. See pic below (356 on left, 357 halfbright set on right). Speaking of the stickers - I LOVE the color scheme. It looks like fullbright colors with a slightly sky-blue-er color for the blue. Might be my new preferred scheme actually, coming from halfbrights.





Initial feel: 
The cube feels amazing. It isn't heavy per-se, but it is solid vs hollow in the hand. My only complaint about the Gans 3 series cubes to-date has been the flimsy, floppy, light, hollow feel. This is another level of solid. Squeezing the cube gives zero flex, I love it.

First turns: 
The cube feels like it is literally filled with butter it is so smooth. It is fast, so those used to loose tensions might need to tighten it a bit to prevent overshoot. I haven't experimented too much with tensions because I still need to read up on how the inner cubies work. There is a hint of grainy feel when turning because the core pieces appear to be very high-quality plastic. The cube makes hardly any noise at all (especially compared to the 357) and even at the loosest tensions not only refuses to pop, but refuses to let me remove an edge piece in any of the standard ways. In order to get inside I actually had to remove a center! Sorry no pix of the teardown. One downside here: the corner-cutting is a big step back from the 357 which was impossible to lock up. I may need to loosen the internal tensions on the cubies to get some of the corner cutting back, but right now it's about 35 degrees, 20 degrees reverse. Fine for me, but I'm only a 30-second solver. Others may have different opinions.














More to come, stay tuned!


----------



## stensgaard (Mar 24, 2015)

this looks very cool .. please do make a video review if you can


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 26, 2015)

trackdork said:


> The cube feels amazing.
> 
> 
> More to come, stay tuned!



I can not wait to get my hands on this puzzle.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 26, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> I can not wait to get my hands on this puzzle.



You can buy it here http://www.cart100.com/Product/43295324706/


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd love to get one (pink looks nice btw), but 30$ is just ridiculous price for a 3x3 cube no matter how good and innovative it is.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, I am also not going to spend 30 dollars on a cube excl shipping without knowing it is a very very good cube. Let's see some reviews first


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 26, 2015)

You can buy on taobao...

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=43295324706


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't know chinese and even after using google translate I can barely understand something on that site so I'll wait until the cube will be available on lightake or cubezz.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 26, 2015)

I am also waiting for lightake, cubezz or even cubicle.us to have it.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 26, 2015)

This cube looks so amazing. I really hope that Gans gets its act together and gets it to the US soon. I am going to have to do rigorous testing on it versus the Hualongs I have on the way and maybe I will ahve a new main in the end.


----------



## Berd (Mar 26, 2015)

The pink one looks awesome!


----------



## Makarov (Mar 27, 2015)

Cubeologist has a video out with first impressions, I'm looking forward to a review/indepth vid to see if it's worth getting in the future


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice


----------



## kliang9299 (Apr 5, 2015)

The cubicle just put up the preorder. The black version's already out of stock.


----------



## TraciAG (Apr 5, 2015)

kliang9299 said:


> The cubicle just put up the preorder. The black version's already out of stock.



Did you get one? I'm not sure when/if they would restock these cubes.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 5, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Did you get one? I'm not sure when/if they would restock these cubes.


It's a *preorder*
They don't have them yet, so no, they haven't shipped any out yet. 
But yeah, that means that the first batch they receive will be sold out as soon as they get them.


----------



## kliang9299 (Apr 5, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Did you get one? I'm not sure when/if they would restock these cubes.



Thankfully I got one. They said they'll only have a limited supply so I'm not sure when they'd get more.


----------



## TraciAG (Apr 5, 2015)

Lchu613 said:


> It's a *preorder*
> They don't have them yet, so no, they haven't shipped any out yet.



I meant..did he pre-order. On the description they said it was a limited stock to the US as of the information they were given. 

And they're scheduled to ship out by tomorrow or Tuesday. So they should have them in their warehouse at least. Unless they do they not get them until the day before?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 9, 2015)

Got one in the mail today.

I felt one a few weeks ago so I knew what to expect.

It doesn't need a lube job out of the packaging.
It's refreshing to use after being on my Mini Aolong for a while.


----------



## cashis (Apr 13, 2015)

Just got mine today. Honestly, it's one of the best feelings I've ever felt. The corners are a bit too square, but it doesn't make a difference in solves much.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2015)

I also just got mine, and it's pretty great!

I love that although the corners are square, they're cut so that they glide over during reverse corner cutting like this:


----------



## cashis (Apr 13, 2015)

I can't wait to try out the corner weights, or the different springs.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 14, 2015)

Damn, mine got shipped to the wrong address... Now for more waiting!


----------



## kliang9299 (Apr 14, 2015)

cashis said:


> I can't wait to try out the corner weights, or the different springs.



Are the corner weights supposed to be a separate accessory?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 14, 2015)

I just bought a collection of "weights" to test out when the cube comes in. Video out soon after!


----------



## Berd (Apr 14, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I just bought a collection of "weights" to test out when the cube comes in. Video out soon after!


I can't wait!


----------



## cashis (Apr 14, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I just bought a collection of "weights" to test out when the cube comes in. Video out soon after!



Where from?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 15, 2015)

Rounding out the corners makes this cube feel really different, someone should totally try it out and report back with a second opinion.

I just finished and it's really really really good. For me, even though the corners had a little cutout, they'd still catch sometimes.


----------



## exile (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone know where to buy the weight and spring set, or if The Cubicle is getting them?


----------



## primarycuber (Apr 15, 2015)

exile said:


> Anyone know where to buy the weight and spring set, or if the cubicle is getting them?



The spring set is sold by TheCubicle.


----------



## speedcubecomau (Apr 26, 2015)

Our website is English and it is available from us only at the moment.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> I can't wait!





cashis said:


> Where from?



I just got hex nuts from the hardware store, and honestly you can just use tape instead of springs. It holds quite well. You can see it in the video.

[video=youtube_share;Ry9kKmvrgxw]http://youtu.be/Ry9kKmvrgxw[/video]


----------



## MarcelP (May 1, 2015)

Ok, since there is no review topic on this cube yet I will post my findings here.
 
This cube is out of the box slight sluggish. But after 10 solves or so it becomes fast. It feels real nice. Light turning. Smooth, forgiving and super fast. There are some sharp points on the corners. These make sure corner twists are near impossible, I think they are making the cube stable overall. However, on really exagerated reverse corner cutting you can see that sharp point catch on the center piece. While solving I lock op due to that. So I filed down the sharp points. The cube is still very stable and never had a corner twist. It is hard to take an edge out. Is is equally hard to corner twist. 

After saying is that nice I have to admit that I have not been getting my normal averages. Because it is so fast I slightly overturn a lot costing 0.5 secs on my average. I did brake my Mo3 PB and had some awesome singles. I will stick for this cube for a while. I really enjoy solving it.


----------



## gokkar (May 1, 2015)

Even after modding, mine feels very catchy, and just kinda crappy overall. I might try rounding down the corners even more, but something's definitely not right. I'm hoping I didn't somehow ruin it by modding...


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 2, 2015)

gokkar said:


> Even after modding, mine feels very catchy, and just kinda crappy overall. I might try rounding down the corners even more, but something's definitely not right. I'm hoping I didn't somehow ruin it by modding...



I didn't sand down the points, but instead flattened out the underside of the edges. it still catches, but pushes through it easily instead of locking up.


----------



## gokkar (May 2, 2015)

I'll try that. Hopefully the fact that I sanded them down too wont mess anything up.


----------



## Makarov (May 4, 2015)

Is this cube as loud as the 357? Hope this one is as good as they say, my order of this cube has shipped from the cubicle along with a nano cube. I think this will be my most expensive 3x3 aside from the rubiks speedcube.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 4, 2015)

Makarov said:


> *Is this cube as loud as the 357?* Hope this one is as good as they say, my order of this cube has shipped from the cubicle along with a nano cube. I think this will be my most expensive 3x3 aside from the rubiks speedcube.



Not at all. I would say this is the quietist cube I have in my collection. The metal screws that attach through the entirety of the pieces most likely limit the sound production.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (May 9, 2015)

How have you people been lubing this cube? I have weight 4 in mine, and it doesn't really seem to do much


----------



## Makarov (May 12, 2015)

Finally got it and it's definitely a very good cube. Quiet, fast and stable.. I like it better than the hualong. Not sure if I'll lube it yet.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 13, 2015)

TheBrutux168 said:


> How have you people been lubing this cube? I have weight 4 in mine, and it doesn't really seem to do much



I put a little 25k silicone lube to give it a gummier feel. Maru lube did nothing


----------



## TheBrutux168 (May 14, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVWDRDa1Fok
So somebody figured out how to fix centre catching without sanding. Just tried it and reduce like 80% of centre catches. No instability created


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 14, 2015)

TheBrutux168 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVWDRDa1Fok
> So somebody figured out how to fix centre catching without sanding. Just tried it and reduce like 80% of centre catches. No instability created



It seems to be for mine that when the centers twist in place the corner can no longer fit over the center piece. I tried loosening the screws but it did nothing for me. Sanding definitely worked and it is my main for the moment.


----------



## Sanmey3 (May 15, 2015)

Got a few from Gans' Taobao store, here's my unboxing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cBBZHCtMOc


----------



## MarcelP (May 22, 2015)

Well, Feliks says in his review that two of his 356's have a rounding center mod (I quess sanding the centers to make them more round as the are) to fix the catching. Anyone here did this too?


----------



## TheBrutux168 (May 31, 2015)

http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w=580.../d31b0ef41bd5ad6ef2adf3a384cb39dbb6fd3c26.jpg

Possible fix to corner catching?


----------



## MarcelP (May 31, 2015)

I did the corner mod with the screw (un tighten three full turns) with a brand new Gan 356. I did over 1000 solves on this cube and never had a catch. I would highly recommend this instead of sanding down the corner piece (what I did with my first Gan356). The second cube has a nicer over all feeling.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Okay, I'm planning to get one of these soon. Is there some generally accepted mod/spring swap that I should do to make this cube to its best? 12 pages is a lot to read through...


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Jun 9, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Okay, I'm planning to get one of these soon. Is there some generally accepted mod/spring swap that I should do to make this cube to its best? 12 pages is a lot to read through...



Loosen the corner screws


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jun 15, 2015)

Just ordered one of these on the Cubicle with some other cubes. Excited to get it!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2015)

So I received my cube. It's kind of unstable and wiggly though, any things to fix that?

Another minor issue I have is that the floppiness combined with the sharp corner makes my finger get poked. It kind of hurts


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jun 28, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> So I received my cube. It's kind of unstable and wiggly though, any things to fix that?
> 
> Another minor issue I have is that the floppiness combined with the sharp corner makes my finger get poked. It kind of hurts



The unstable-ness has to do with the shape of the pieces. The only thing you can do is tighten the puzzle down. You could round off the edges a bit with sand paper (not too much though)


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 28, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> The unstable-ness has to do with the shape of the pieces. The only thing you can do is tighten the puzzle down.


Nothing I have tried seems to help enough. Unscrewing the corners does relieve the catching while just testing it, but then during solves I find myself catching just because the cube is so unstable and goes out of shape so easily. It had great potential but unfortunately is a very flawed cube - disappointing.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 28, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Nothing I have tried seems to help enough. Unscrewing the corners does relieve the catching while just testing it, but then during solves I find myself catching just because the cube is so unstable and goes out of shape so easily. It had great potential but unfortunately is a very flawed cube - disappointing.



I've found that the unscrewing mod doesn't work too well unless you also sand down the corners a bit. Might just be me, though.


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 28, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> I've found that the unscrewing mod doesn't work too well unless you also sand down the corners a bit. Might just be me, though.



Yeah the unscrewing thing did lower the catching issue (by eighty percent) but it didnt fully go. I think i must sand the corners too.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jun 28, 2015)

I got this cube, and honestly it seems perfect. Can't really think of anything wrong with it.


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 28, 2015)

Deathranger999 said:


> I got this cube, and honestly it seems perfect. Can't really think of anything wrong with it.



no catching issues ?! you must be lucky


----------



## TraciAG (Jun 29, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> The unstable-ness has to do with the shape of the pieces. The only thing you can do is tighten the puzzle down. You could round off the edges a bit with sand paper (not too much though)



Don't round off the edges, open up the corner pieces and tighten the individual pieces.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jun 29, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Don't round off the edges, open up the corner pieces and tighten the individual pieces.



The rounding off edges is not to prevent catching, but sharp corners poking fingers that guysensei1 brought up. Not large florian cuts, but just a bit off of the edge to not hurt the fingers.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 29, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Don't round off the edges, open up the corner pieces and tighten the individual pieces.



Except that in several cases (as in, pretty much everyone I've actually talked to about this), just tightening or loosening the pieces didn't do it until the corners were rounded off slightly.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 29, 2015)

I got this cube today and it is just amazing. For some reason the catching problem is not as pronounced on my cube as on others, so I must be lucky.


----------



## Berd (Jun 29, 2015)

Where is the best place to get this cube in black, bearing in mind I live in the UK.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> Where is the best place to get this cube in black, bearing in mind I live in the UK.



Probably cubezz or lightake. I prefer cubezz though.


----------



## Berd (Jun 29, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Probably cubezz or lightake. I prefer cubezz though.


Yeah. Hopefully the price will cease a little bit. It's still over 20 dollars.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 29, 2015)

I got mine from the Cubicle right at the beginning of May. I don't regret it, best $20(+$10 p+p) I ever spent on a cubing product, ayy.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jun 29, 2015)

hkpnkp said:


> no catching issues ?! you must be lucky



Well what exactly qualifies "catching?"


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 3, 2015)

*Blue/Pink Gans 356*

I found these pictures on taobao and I was wondering if anyone knew when or if these would be available in US?

They look really awesome, I'm especially interested in the blue one

http://gyazo.com/ce45db9bb5d26edd72b21d68c7860604

http://gyazo.com/c117d27c11a38ac97d66a50a3a3c6b32

http://gyazo.com/407b6247f78e2a80e457c028ac644901


----------



## cashis (Jul 3, 2015)

The blue one looks especially pretty.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 3, 2015)

I have this cube also and I find the instability is a big pain so what I did was loosen the corners the full 3 turns and then tighten the heck out of the centers and add some weight one lube 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 3, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> I have this cube also and I find the instability is a big pain




you're talking about the 357 right..


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 3, 2015)

Nope 356 gonna make a video on YouTube soon...

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 4, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> I found these pictures on taobao and I was wondering if anyone knew when or if these would be available in US?
> 
> They look really awesome, I'm especially interested in the blue one
> 
> ...



My friend got the pink one but I don't live in the US


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Uhh, how do I separate the corner piece? I've unscrewed the white part already but the top part is not easy to remove...


----------



## NeilH (Jul 26, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> I found these pictures on taobao and I was wondering if anyone knew when or if these would be available in US?
> 
> They look really awesome, I'm especially interested in the blue one
> 
> ...



the pink is so sick


----------



## Ryp (Jul 26, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> I found these pictures on taobao and I was wondering if anyone knew when or if these would be available in US?
> 
> They look really awesome, I'm especially interested in the blue one
> 
> ...



Man, that blue one is really nice.


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Jul 26, 2015)

How does tensioning the individual pieces work? Does it affect the performance?


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Jul 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Uhh, how do I separate the corner piece? I've unscrewed the white part already but the top part is not easy to remove...



1.put the white piece in
2.put the screw in the white piece.
3. Push the screw.
If you don't understand watch the cubeologist's video called "Correction about the Gans 356".


----------



## NeilH (Jul 26, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Man, that blue one is really nice.



The blue one is now on the Cubicle.us for $31 and it comes stickered with full brights.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Jul 26, 2015)

puzzl3add1ct said:


> How does tensioning the individual pieces work? Does it affect the performance?



It does. It changes the feel and stability a bit. I prefer not tensioning the pieces because I dislike the new feel but most others are fine with it


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 26, 2015)

puzzl3add1ct said:


> How does tensioning the individual pieces work? Does it affect the performance?





TheBrutux168 said:


> It does. It changes the feel and stability a bit. I prefer not tensioning the pieces because I dislike the new feel but most others are fine with it



Yea, my 356 started to feel a bit less catchy after I loosened up the corners a little.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 27, 2015)

NeilH said:


> The blue one is now on the Cubicle.us for $31 and it comes stickered with full brights.



Thanks for the heads up! That's quite steep for a 3x3 though.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 27, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Thanks for the heads up! That's quite steep for a 3x3 though.



That's because it has an extra spring set and full brights.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 27, 2015)

Has anyone tried the other springs yet? I'm becoming more used to the cube and the unstable flimsy feeling doesn't bother me as much anymore, but I'd still be interested if different springs(harder ones I'd guess) would improve the cube.

Btw I've been experiencing something strange: From time to time, the sound of the cube will suddenly change. The feel stays almost the same, but out of nowhere it sounds louder or dryer. Later it'll go back again. Has anyone had the same experience? I'd guess that it's because I loosened the corner screws, and sometimes they might snap back into their original position. Anyway it's really weird.


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 29, 2015)

Gans 356 only $19.50 on C4S, free shipping inside US: http://cubes4speed.com/collections/frontpage/products/gans-356-3x3?variant=1267698539


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 31, 2015)

17 dollars at Lightake (now with discount) http://lightake.com/p/Ganspuzzle-III-56mm-GAN356-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-Extra-Smooth-Speedcube_m1636.html


----------



## Cubix8988 (Aug 13, 2015)

my unboxing on this cube


----------



## Dominic Diez (Aug 23, 2015)

Nilsibert said:


> Has anyone tried the other springs yet? I'm becoming more used to the cube and the unstable flimsy feeling doesn't bother me as much anymore, but I'd still be interested if different springs(harder ones I'd guess) would improve the cube.



i have tried with the stiffest/hardest springs and for me it is much more enjoyable. the cube is slower although I like that as it suits my rough turning style. corner cutting is the same and does not affect catching. the cube holds its shape and isn't flimsy anymore. I would definitely recommend trying it out, with the octopus core, its really easy to change the springs out.


----------

